# Field arrow selection ?



## splitbeam145 (Jun 25, 2008)

I've always been a 3D shooter but looking at doing some field round shooting also. Been looking specifically at the Easton arrows. A/C Profield, Hexx, Lightspeed, x10 pro tours.
Specs is 60lb 28" dl. Hoyt Alphaelite. What are some recommendations? Looking at 100 or 120gr. points with low profile AAE vanes.
Thanks for any input.


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd say it just depends on how serious you are going to get about it. I don't know the Hexx, but all the rest you listed are great choices. I shoot CX's equal to the Easton Lightspeed and they work great. Smaller diameter will get beat up less of course but .246 arrows aren't huge.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

splitbeam145 said:


> I've always been a 3D shooter but looking at doing some field round shooting also. Been looking specifically at the Easton arrows. A/C Profield, Hexx, Lightspeed, x10 pro tours.
> Specs is 60lb 28" dl. Hoyt Alphaelite. What are some recommendations? Looking at 100 or 120gr. points with low profile AAE vanes.
> Thanks for any input.


search this forum.....reams of paper and gigs of memory have been consumed answering this exact question. it's not rocket science. what you shoot 3D with, you can shoot field with....provided you comply with the speed limits. long ago in the beginning of 3D, before it was invented in wisconsin, the knowledge base came from shooting field.

the general guidelines are good, meaning better than 11% foc, which for most in 3D is a no-no......robs from that all important speed.:set1_cook2:
moderately sized shafts.....ICS sized arrows do just fine.
decently sized fletching from any brand you prefer.

practice, practice and more practice. know your equipment. know what a little change here does down on the target. know how your bow shoots in different conditions and how to shoot the angles. know how to compensate for the wind cuz there are targets you will have wind conditions to deal with.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I would take a look at the nano xr. I tried them after some suggestions on here and am totally happy with them


----------



## CKI (Jan 4, 2011)

When I shot field, I used the easton Carbon Ones and they performed flawlessly!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

splitbeam145 said:


> I've always been a 3D shooter but looking at doing some field round shooting also. Been looking specifically at the Easton arrows. A/C Profield, Hexx, Lightspeed, x10 pro tours.
> Specs is 60lb 28" dl. Hoyt Alphaelite. What are some recommendations? Looking at 100 or 120gr. points with low profile AAE vanes.
> Thanks for any input.


The few times a year I shoot it. I love it. I shoot my 3D set up. Either 23s or 22s..... I've tried changing up to skinny arrows but since I'm not as tuned for them I score better with my 3D stuff.

Yeah I crunch an arrow every now and then. But still cheaper than a dozen new arrows for a weekend. 

Also the 15, 20, and 25.....I don't aim every arrow at the x


----------



## cgchris99 (Apr 10, 2003)

I have a lot of customers shooting carbon ones for field. Good arrow and not super expensive. Some customers shooting Goldtip Ultralight Pro and others shooting Goldtip Velocitys. I've shot Easton navigators, A/C pro fields and will be shooting X10 Pro Tours this summer.


----------

